# 1. versuch

## solo_segler

ahoi im forum!

habe gerade einen neuen win xp pc (feine kiste) und eine grosse neue hd mit viel platz und möchte jetzt einmal gentoo probieren OHNE meine win xp zu verlieren (vorläufig  :Wink: ). habe im http://derStandard.at eine hervorragende kritik über gentoo gelesen. jetzt meine anfängerfragen:

1.) auf meinem alten pc hat es mit NVIDIA unter suse linux 8.0 wirklich probleme gegeben (absturz, BIOS weg,   :Twisted Evil:  ) etc. auf was soll ich hier bei gentoo achten ??   :Question: 

2.) wie soll ich meine hd partitionen aufteilen ?? unter welchen filesystem? ext2, ext3, ??   :Question: 

3.) bootmanager: ich möchte win xp, linux und nur konsole booten können. welchen bootmanager soll ich verwenden (LILO oder GRUB) bzw. wie funktioniert's mit win xp ??   :Question: 

sorry und danke für die anfängerfragen ....

nur segeln ist schöner !! christian   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zbled

ich würde mir an deiner Stelle den Gentoo Installationsguide und den Desktop Konfigurationsguide durchlesen / ausdrucken. diese beiden dokumente sollten deine fragen beantworten.

----------

## solo_segler

ahoi nochmals !

war wohl etwas kurz gefasst. selbstverständlich habe ich die anleitungen schon gelesen, gedruckt, etc. (die downloads erledigt & Co. )mir ging's auch mehr um ein paar praktische erfahrungen ..., die vielleicht auch zwei systeme (xp und gentoo) verwalten wollen / müssen.

danke.

----------

## Deever

Also ich benutz ext3, das ist vollständig zu ext2 abwärtskompatibel, und hat journaling bei afaik doch guter geschwindigkeit!  :Wink: 

----------

## peschmae

als fs ist ext3 schon ok, derzeit gibts wohl nichts besseres (ReiserFS ist alles ander als Perfekt und XFS/JFS sind derzeit noch sehr instabil)

als Bootmanager kann ich dir nur GRUB empfehlen, der kann alles was du brauchst und noch nen haufen mehr

MfG Peschmä

----------

## aardvark

Peschmae:

Was ist mit ReiserFS los?

Eigene erfahrunge?

Ich verwende es schon laengere zeit und habe bisher kein einziges problem damit gehabt. Leistung ist sehr in ordnung!

Ich moechte gerne wissen was jetz genau deine aussage unterstutzt.

----------

## Basti_litho

Ich kann auch nur sagen das ich vollkommen zufrieden bin mit Reiser  :Very Happy: 

Ich hatte bis jetzt nichts daran auszusetzen.

mfg

----------

## Kaeptn

Kann mich euren Meinungen auch nur anschließen. Setze ReiserFS auch auf meinem Server und meiner Workstation ein, funktioniert tadellos. [zwar nicht perfekt, da im Untergrund leider _noch_ kein Gentoo läuft, aber bald *gg*].

Nein, ich denke für den privaten Bereich kann ReiserFS keine falsche Wahl sein. Falls es wirklich Probleme machen sollte, wird dies wohl nur den produktiven -/ Server-Bereich betreffen.

Lass mich aber gerne belehren, wenn das jetzt falsch war!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## solo_segler

vielen danke für Eure hilfe!

habe mit der installation begonnen (stage 1) und bis zum KERNEL und SYSTEM Logger hat alles funktioniert.

JETZT steh ich allerdings schwer an:

emerge rsync und emerge systems haben funktioniert und theoretisch sollte ich lt. anleitung ein stage 3 archiv haben.

zeitzone lt. anleitung gestzt (funktioniert).

wollte den gentoo-source kernel mit

"emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources" installieren.

die verbindung klappt, aber es kommt folgender text / bidschirm:

*************************************************************

.....

Connecting to www.iblio....    .... connected

HTTP request sent, awaiting response  ..... 416 Requested Range not satisfiable

This file is already fully retrieved, nothing to do.

!!! Couldn't download linux-gentoo-2.4.19-gentoo-r7.patch.bz2. Aborting

!!! emerge aborting on /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r7.ebuild.

*************************************************************

die angebenen files gibts bei mir unter:

1) linux-gentoo-2.4.19-gentoo-r7.patch.bz2    /usr/portage/distfiles

2) gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r7.ebuild                /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

wollte lt. anleitung weitermachen, habe aber noch folgende infos:

man soll in ein verzeichnis /usr/src/linux wechseln ??? gabs bei mir gar nicht, habe ich dann aber angelegt.   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

"make menuconfig" (lt. Hilfe) bringt gar nichts. ?????  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

vielleicht gleich noch zwei fragen:

1) in der WARNUNG steht, man soll um den kernel fehlerfrei zum laufen zu bringen einige WICHTIGE optionen aktivieren. da hier theoretisch einiges auf mich zutreffen würde, möchte ich gerne wissen, wo diese einstellungen überhaupt sind.    :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

2) ich habe meinen PC mit shutdown -hn abgeschaltet und wieder XP gebootet um Euch um rat zu fragen. muss ich bei der Installation wieder von vorne beginnen oder kann ich über die CD wieder zum letzten Punkt der abgebrochenen installation gehen   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

vielen dank schon vorab

christian

----------

## Basti_litho

probiers mal mit dem normalen Kernel

das /usr/src/linux gibts bei dir nicht weil er den kernel noch nicht entpackt hat.

Dann funktioniert natürlich auch kein make menuconfig.

Die Optionen die wichtig sind kannst du dann einstellen wenn du "make menuconfig" machen kannst - dort sind sie zu finden.

mfg

----------

## Sandro

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 2) ich habe meinen PC mit shutdown -hn abgeschaltet und wieder XP gebootet um Euch um rat zu fragen. muss ich bei der Installation wieder von vorne beginnen oder kann ich über die CD wieder zum letzten Punkt der abgebrochenen installation gehen

 Imho kannst du nach erneutem Mounten und Chrooten an diesem Punkt weitermachen.

hm... zu dem eigentlichen Problem, die Kernelsourcen zu emergen, kann ich dir nicht viel sagen. Ich persöhnlich würde erneut "emerge rsync" ausführen, alle Kernel/Patch-Archive in /usr/portage/distfiles löschen, und noch einmal versuchen, zu emergen.

Gruß,

Sandro

----------

## buebo

 *solo_segler wrote:*   

> vielen danke für Eure hilfe!
> 
> [schnipp]
> 
> man soll in ein verzeichnis /usr/src/linux wechseln ??? gabs bei mir gar nicht, habe ich dann aber angelegt.    
> ...

 

Moin!

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch grade und wie es aussieht ist eine wirkliche Lösung noch nicht in Sicht.

Du kannst allerdings einfach mit 

```
emerge sys-kernel/vanilla-sources
```

 die Quellen des "normalen Linux-Kernels ziehen und damit die Installation weitermachen und sobald das Problem gelöst ist auf den Gentoo-Kernel umsteigen.

Dazu existiert auch schon ein anderer Threat-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12429

Gruss

buebo

----------

